
Amazon Rolls Out Halo, a Wellness Tracker That It Says Can Also Sense Moods - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-rolls-out-halo-a-wellness-tracker-that-it-says-can-also-sense-moods-11598543692
======
bookofjoe
[https://archive.vn/tT5uG](https://archive.vn/tT5uG)

